# Remington gone to soon. Mesenteric Torsion



## Jmiller2dogs

My family is completely heart broken. Remington was 8 months old and my best friend. Yesterday morning he woke me up in a odd way. He has never in 5 months climb in bed and nudge me awake.....that should of been my first sign of a problem.

Within 10 hours he had passed away. 

My fiancé called and said, Remington went under the porch and wouldn't come out. My fiancé being 9 months pregnant wasn't goin after him. I came home from work at 3 and I got him out. But he wasn't responsive or even moving for that matter.

I'm a big tattooed oil rig worker very thick skinned. Here I am in my back yard holding Remington balling my eyes out. By 3:30 I was pulling into the vet. 

The vet staff promptly took him into a room. Five minutes later the vet came in to speak with me. And my son and fiancé just arrived in the vets office. Within another 5min Remington went into massive shock and violent convusions and passed. 

He waited till everyone was there to see him....

It's completly unfair and so frustrating that he had to go. My fiancé and son are so upset. 
my older Shepard won't eat. I don't wish this kind of pain on anyone. 

After his passing the vet called me to notify me that Mesenteric Torsion was the cause. 
Almost alway a bad ending he explained.


----------



## Saphire

I am soo sorry!!

Hugz


----------



## dogma13

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## trcy

I'm so sorry for your loss (hugs)


----------



## Moriah

German Shepherds leave such big footprints on our hearts. My condolences.


----------



## RZZNSTR

That is absolutely heartbreaking! I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## kelbonc

I am so sorry for your loss. So heartbreaking!! RIP Remington.


----------



## Debanneball

Remington was a handsome dog with a fantastic name. Cherish the memories. Deb


----------



## Jmiller2dogs

Thank you everyone...


----------



## llombardo

Just heartbreaking...so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DaisyDaws

I can't imagine the heartache you are going through, and am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BorderKelpie

How awful! I am so very sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## wyoung2153

Oh my goodness.. I am so sorry to read about this. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way, my friend... :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss of Remington


----------



## Shade

I am very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Remington


----------



## NancyJ

So sorry for your loss. So young.....


----------



## newlie

I am so very sorry, I know you and your family are heartbroken. Run free, Remington.


----------



## osito23

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## carmspack

how very very sad -- all my best wishes to you


----------



## Black Kali

Rest in peace Remington... to young to go


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so sorry for your terrible loss. May Remington run and play with all his new friends at the Rainbow Bridge until you meet again. His spirit will stay with you and one day you will feel him there beside you when you really need him. Until then. one day at the Rainbow Bridge... Hugs


----------



## Lobo dog

I am so sorry  I can't even imagine what you are feeling. At 8 months he was a puppy with a long life ahead of him filled with so much promise. RIP Remington


----------



## katdog5911

So sorry. Way too young... Run free at the bridge Remington.


----------



## Jmiller2dogs

Again thank everyone for all of the support. It's been a rough few days at my house. I think the only thing keeping my fiancé from crying all day is our older shepherd Axel. He's still here and he's sad and needs us to be positive with him. 

The person that posted that German shepherds leave footprints on a persons heart couldn't of been more spot on. 

This forum is amazing and a great source for support thank you everyone again.


----------



## Jenny720

A beautiful pup. Im so sorry about your loss and the pain you and your family have to get through. It even so much more painful to watch the kids have to go through this and when you have another pet who is mourning there beloved friend. Time will make everyone stronger again. He is in a good place and forever will be looking over his family and forever stories about him will be told.


----------



## royals17

Gosh, I am so sorry for your loss. I remember when the German Shepherd my grandparents had had to be put down, and it was awful. I missed him so terribly and wasn't the same for months. I can imagine you are all very upset, especially when he was so young. I hope you find peace in knowing that he has gone to a better place, and his soul is still with you. 
He makes a few of the same facial expressions as my dog.


----------



## wyoung2153

I had to have my 7 month old puppy put down about 3 years ago. It doesn't matter how long you have them, they work their way into your hearts in a matter of minutes. I still look at pictures of her and wonder how things going have been.. so I do understand. Please feel free to PM if you need to chat, or vent or whatever. Again, So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lorihd

I missed this post; 8 months is way too young, my condolences to you and your heartbroken family. Hugs


----------



## Ruger Monster

RIP Remington 

How heartbreaking, especially having been so young. 

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

I'm so sorry for you and your family. He was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## sourdough44

Just adding condolences, sorry a bit late. We had something similar happen to a 19 month old Shepherd, just heartbreaking.


----------



## KMH

I am very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

I am soooo very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LogicSays

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My wife and I lost our 3 year old rescue GSD, Ava, last month and I am having an incredibly difficult time coping. I, like you mentioned about yourself, am a normally very emotionally stable (some may say dull), thick skinned man, who just completely lost it for weeks after it happened, and even still to this day.

I hope you and your fiancé are doing a little better now that a small amount of time has passed. My wife and I (and out other shepherd, Otis) couldn't stand the hole that Ava left, so we went out and adopted a puppy. While the pain is still there, we are working through it and are trying to enjoy the newest member of our family, Arwen, while she is in her puppy phase.

It's really amazing how they can become such an integral part of our lives. Better to have loved and lost, as they say... I know I will never forget Ava.


----------



## Nikitta

OMG How horrible for you and your family. It is never easy when they are old to let them go but for one to die so young is even more devastating. And please don't feel that by crying you are less of a person. It makes you MORE of a good person that you care so deeply.


----------

